# Component Video/Audio DA



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi guys, Im looking for a reasonably inexpensive Distribution AV amplifire that has one component input and two out with audio, Is there such a thing?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You mean something like this $33 Lenexpo 4 Port Component Video Switch w/ IR Learning?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Sonnie thats even better. I want to hook up my HD PVR to my RPTV in the living room as well as my HTR downstairs in the basement so i can if I so choose watch some of the programming on my big screen.
I hope they ship to Canada?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe you are in luck... if I'm not mistaken they will ship anywhere.


----------

